

The Annoying Chinese Room - LBR9
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=The-Annoying-Chinese-Room.html&Itemid=29

======
scott_s
Related to the detached lever fallacy posted yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=263386>

